# I need a show of hands GA16DE owners??



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

Alright, I need a count of people that maybe intrested in turbo manifold or complete system. Because I went to Xtech engineering so that they could fabricate some of my turbo things. I got to talking to them and the guy I talked to wanted to know the demand on a turbo kit for this car. So if I could get response maybe they might produce some. Thanx for your help.


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

im down


----------



## 98 nizmo200sx se (Apr 10, 2003)

me too


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

98 nizmo200sx se said:


> *me too *


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

depends on the price, but I'm definitely interested in at least the manifold


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

they are really gonna have to go out of their way to give us numbers, be test proven and etc., I am more for hotshot right now because its proven and its a great manufacturer for parts for our cars and the dyno numbers are right in front of us. You really cant just say, hey im just gonna start building a kit for a GA16 and sell it.


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

I am not this is a newer company and they make eclipse turbo's but were wondering about my car and the demand so I said i would ask to get a response. They do chassis dyno tuning to test different set up? I was just asking who would be interest not tring to sell a product.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

Hey I am ready for anything that fits my Ga16de the hotshot kit will fit but I need to fabricate an intercooler tube.Itll be about a year until I purchase it though. But if these guys you speak of make a better kit thats fits great and I could install myself I would be more than obliged to purchase it regardless of price.Maybe you should move this thread to the Ga16De forum under the Sentra,NX models you would get a helluva response Im sure.PM me with the word these guys give you.I am definetly interested in getting power any way possible


----------



## 200SXSE (Jun 22, 2002)

If the company can make a kit on par with Hotshot for a competitive price, Im sure there will be a lot of people interested.


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

And in the grand nature of capitalism if someone can make a kit that competes with hotshot it would bring the price of the hotshot kit down a bit. 3.7 G's is a pretty hefty price, I don't care how good it is.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

for 3.7 G's u get a lot. HS's manifold for instance has :CNC'd machined flanges, stainless steel, mandrel bends, and TIG welding (these are things u should look for in a turbo manis).....not to mention the R&D behind the kit. im not saying they cant do work that's just as nice, its just not that easy.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

yeah but poor broke people like me who want a fast car cant afford 3.7g's when they still owe 2 g's on the car


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

im in


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

tcn311 said:


> *im down *


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

you got my attention..

see if they will make low compression pistons for us as well. .maybe give us a better chance of a lil higher boost.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

are there any lower compression pistons on the market for our rides?


----------



## turbotommy (May 28, 2003)

i have the same question


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

Try motivational engineering I don't know if they gave that idea up though umm.. and please try to keep just to the turbo kit thanx


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Put me in too.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Ill bite.


----------



## dfalcon02 (Apr 9, 2003)

i'm interested too. Hotshot needs some kind of competition to bring the price down. I hope this company can make a dependable turbo...


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

I hope that I get more response to this and they are helping me turbocharge my 1.6 which is hopefully done soon.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

dfalcon02 said:


> *i'm interested too. Hotshot needs some kind of competition to bring the price down. I hope this company can make a dependable turbo... *


Kit, meaning, cast iron manifold, and garrett turbo, nice FMIC, and piping, bOV and wastegate.. oil and water lines, and fittings, and oil pan bung.. 

if we can get this under 2500, i believe we would have alot of buyrs.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

for about 2500, you would have me....lol


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Anything to give HotShot some competition and Knock down the price


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*HELLO?????????????*

Has ANYONE researched the average price of a turbo kit for a car. Anyone... Bueller...... Most turbo kits are from $3000 to $4000, and MANY are more expensive than that! The Hot Shot kit is priced reasonably for what you are getting. In fact they have a damn nice kit for the $$$ The only way you are going to severly undercut the HS kit ( $500 or more) is if you make most of it yourself. Otherwise you will not be able to do what they have done for less $$$. They use the perfect turbo, right injectors, good manifold design, nice IC, and they make it a bolt on kit. Designed and tested by the top Nissan guys. no one can touch it really. Even if it is less expensive, I personally don't believe that you will be able to beat it for the $$$

Remember, if you want to play you gotta pay. And cars are not an inexpensive hobby.


----------



## Nelly17 (Feb 15, 2003)

im interested in the manifold


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

well. they can always make a turbo kit that wouldnt outbeat hte Hotshot design.. but be a good starter kit.. Ie manifold, turbo, downpipe, lines, connectors, gaskets, bolts, and intercooler.. no injectors or BOV necissary.. that can be added later.


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

On that note, why not just save a little more money and get the hs kit and do it right the first time instead of settling for less.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: HELLO?????????????*



wes said:


> *Has ANYONE researched the average price of a turbo kit for a car. Anyone... Bueller...... Most turbo kits are from $3000 to $4000, and MANY are more expensive than that! The Hot Shot kit is priced reasonably for what you are getting. In fact they have a damn nice kit for the $$$ The only way you are going to severly undercut the HS kit ( $500 or more) is if you make most of it yourself. Otherwise you will not be able to do what they have done for less $$$. They use the perfect turbo, right injectors, good manifold design, nice IC, and they make it a bolt on kit. Designed and tested by the top Nissan guys. no one can touch it really. Even if it is less expensive, I personally don't believe that you will be able to beat it for the $$$
> 
> Remember, if you want to play you gotta pay. And cars are not an inexpensive hobby. *


I agree, I bought the HS piping and put the rest together myself and I saved a lot of money. However if I had to do it again... I'd buy the complete kit... It's clean, it's ready to drop in, it includes ECU and Injectors AND MOST OF ALL it's been tested... you can put all this stuff together and you have no idea what the power output is so you get on a dyno and that also runs more money!


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

Yeah, I got one also. Planning to turbo charge one day or drop a neo in my car if i can find one.


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

hs price is good for what you get!
it's in the ball park with every other kit on the market.

every thing is covered. with alot of other kits you still need to upgrade the feul system add a intercooler ect.

I just wish a had 4 grand!


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

I wish I had money!


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

im getting my HS kit by July 3rd


----------

